# Exercise while fasting?



## AThornquist (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been inspired by Whitefield's biography to be more spiritually disciplined. I would like to fast perhaps twice a week, but I need to figure out how to best do that with an exercise schedule. I probably should _not_ exercise on days that I fast, right? But is it okay to fast the day after a hard workout, or only after a day of light work out? I'm just not sure if my body will be properly prepared to recover solely from the food I eat _the day of_ a workout.

(NB--by fasting I mean little to no food for most if not all the day, using hunger to drive my thoughts continually to Christ)

Thank you for your time


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Andrew -

Mileage may vary, but I've never had a problem with exercise on fast days vs. exercise on other days. I've never planned either one around the other. As long as your fluid levels are kept reasonably good, I can't see any reason why either ordering you propose, or same day fasting/exercise would be a problem.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, really? I would have thought fasting on weight training days (for example) would be counterproductive due to not having a readily available supply of protein through meals. But I can't argue with experience, that's for sure!

Thank you, Todd.


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 24, 2009)

Why would you be working out while fasting, though? I mean, isn't the point of fasting to focus on God, and wouldn't your focus be off him during a workout? This is coming from someone who's hasn't fasted before, btw, but just my


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 24, 2009)

Piano Hero said:


> Why would you be working out while fasting, though? I mean, isn't the point of fasting to focus on God, and wouldn't your focus be off him during a workout? This is coming from someone who's hasn't fasted before, btw, but just my



Fasting doesn't require one to drop everything and do nothing at all of one's everyday life. One can certainly go into a "full mode fast" if you will and spend the time doing nothing whatsoever. That, though, isn't the notion of a fast that's required in Scripture. 

When I fast, the only things I don't do that I would normally do is eat - the time that I'd normally spend eating I spend in prayer and meditation. So, if you'd normally work out, I'd say go with the normal plan. If you're working, then work - if doing other things, then do them. 

My answer dealt only with health concerns that Andrew raised - and I don't think there really are any - the only way I can think there'd really be a danger is if you weren't getting enough fluids (but when I fast I kick up the fluids a notch, anyway)


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with Todd. I've not needed to make any changes in what I do at all. Normal work, normal exercise, everything. Many times I've fasted and gone through heavy exertion without feeling any different. If anything, I had more energy.

But, if you have health issues, like blood sugar fluctuations, you want to be careful.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 24, 2009)

Andrew,

Todd's advice is certainly good. Normally it shouldn't be a problem. But I would rely on a bit of common sense and not push it too hard all the time. For instance, long distance morning runs when you wake up can be pretty rough if you didn't eat the day before; I've found myself pretty shaky and lightheaded before. But this was mostly due to a lack of basic reasoning skills on my part. Just use some common sense, and you should have no problems. Go ahead and do what you normally do: if you feel unsafe, or if it seems to have bad health consequences, then you know it's probably not a good idea and should scale back a little bit.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you very much for your thoughts and advice. I am actually pretty surprised, though happily.


----------



## DonP (Mar 25, 2009)

As long as you aren't hypoglycemic and its moderate exercise it shouldn't be a problem. 

As far a weight training you may not build up as much on days you worl out without protein. But it won't hurt. 
In Fact many people have more energy when they fast. Digestion takes a lot of energy and esp if you have allergies or eat poorly. 

You can also do modified fasts, where you have no solid foods, just juice or supplements. 

And yes I think the idea is not just to give up food, but to make it a time of focusing more on prayer and spiritual duties. 
But if you just want to do it for self discipline that could be useful too. 
Most of the food we get nowdays isn't worth eating anyway.


----------

